# which breed of dog



## TJH

The time has come me and my partner have decided to get a dog. She would like a boxer but i am not keen as i was bite as a child & they seem to bouncy for my liking. I am looking into mastiffs especialy neo and bulls. Is there a breed simular to a boxer just not as bouncy? It must be good with children & cats. Ta Tom


----------



## coopere

Hello
I have a Boxer, and a Cane Corso (Sicilian Mastiff - similar to Neo but ironed!). In general I would say our Corso is more bouncy than the Boxer! The Boxer is very licky and snuggly. There is a big difference in size as our boxer is a small bitch and all Mastiffs are big dogs. Neither of mine like cats - but we don't have one, they are fine around the rats and chinchillas. I don't have kids so can't comment there. It may be worth you going to discover dogs (show) I think it is in November, or at least go to visit someone with the types you are looking at so you can see the sizes and have a chat before you decide. Mastiffs are also much more expensive to buy. If you have a look on molosser rescue sites you may come across a suitable dog you could rescue?


----------



## xmashx

not all boxers are bouncy. ive had 2 and one was seriously hyperactive and the other was just a lay about lol. plus now i have a mastiff. my dogue de bodeaux is a bit nippy. and ive been told most are when their little. i would say boxers all the way for a first dog. dont get too big. their dopey friendly and mine calmed down as they got older. their tons of fun and u will never have a dull moment. 
i personally wouldnt get a mastiff as ur first dog as their big and helps if uve had previous experience with big dog breeds. unless u think u can handle a huge dog that needs strict rules. they will be big so u have to keep them under control. 
just my opinion.
mash


----------



## TJH

Thank you very much for your help I think the main reason i dont want a boxer is I got bit by one. Im willing to pay for the right dog. Another dog i like alot are the old style bull dogs that look more athletic.


----------



## TJH

Iv had a staff before it was a rescue it died late last year. it was a yappy thing though always talking to you lol


----------



## LisaLQ

I think mastiff breeds are lovely but I wouldn't recommend one for a first dog if you have a fear of boxers. If you let a big strong breed feel that you are in any way nervous of them, they will read that from your body language and scent, and will know they can take the mick behaviour wise.

Maybe it might be worth helping out at a local rescue kennels etc to build your confidence up first if you're looking for a big strong breed like that. Or visiting a breeder a few times to get a feel for the breed.

IMO there are easier first time dogs about, and dont forget your crosses and mongrels too - lots of boxer-ish ones in rescue needing a home!


----------



## TJH

I am not scared of every large dogs my mate owns a small holding and he has many dogs ranging from patterdales upto a rotti


----------



## coopere

What about a Rottie? Not as quite big as a Mastiff but still a bull breed? I know they have had a lot of bad press but they are great dogs - just a few not great owners! Easy to train and steady.


----------



## TJH

I have thought about rotti but I heard they are really hard to train


----------



## rach666

no there not,there fantastic very willing and giving if treated right!
i have a 8 month old rottie who is a dream and has been a pleasure to train if you are lokking into rotties id get a bitch,as they are slightly smaller,ive been told by many rottie breeders that dogs are a bit ignorant to women when it comes to training.



what about a rotti x mastiff?:flrt:
we have one of those also:lol2:


----------



## zon3k

Dog Breed Selector
if you can find one, a tibetan mastiff would be great for your situation i think :flrt:


----------



## ryanr1987

caucasian ovcharka










Canis panther









Akbash











kangal dog










Akita










neo









saarloos wolfhound


----------



## zon3k

beautiful tibetan masiffs :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards

rach666 said:


> no there not,there fantastic very willing and giving if treated right!
> i have a 8 month old rottie who is a dream and has been a pleasure to train if you are lokking into rotties id get a bitch,as they are slightly smaller,ive been told by many rottie breeders that dogs are a bit ignorant to women when it comes to training.
> 
> 
> 
> what about a rotti x mastiff?:flrt:
> we have one of those also:lol2:


Agreed. Rottie's aim to please and are very loveable dogs if treaten with respect that they deserve. Plenty of exercise and mental stimulation (As with any dog) and they are a dream to own. :flrt:


----------



## Emmy1

If you get a puppy boxer you can train it to be gentle
If you get one from a rescue place they can fix you up with a boxer that are good with children. But not all boxers are bouncy, the two I know are the laziest animals ever 
Good luck in your hunting


----------



## rach666

Emmy1 said:


> If you get a puppy boxer you can train it to be gentle
> If you get one from a rescue place they can fix you up with a boxer that are good with children. But not all boxers are bouncy, the two I know are the laziest animals ever
> Good luck in your hunting


 
i think that goes with any dog tbh,ive never met a puppy which isnt jumpy and excitable id be slightly concerned if any puppy wasnt.
but with training it can easiliy be managed to be fair every breed of dog needs training there is no easy dog option.
a well trained and socialised dog is an absolute dream to own:no1:


----------



## Tazer

Hi, if you want a bullbreed type I'd go for a old time bulldog or a rottweiler. 

Whatever you decide is the right breed for you, make sure you go to a reputable breeder, or rescue. 

I can't stress this enough. Research the breed and its health, if any health tests are recomended e.g hipscoring, make sure the breeder of your puppy have had them done. 

I'd recomend going to some breed shows of the breeds you are interested in, and when you have decided on one, go and visit as manybreeders as posible. Ask as many questions as you can, and expect to be questioned yourself. If a breeder just offers you a pup without question, I'd be thinking about how much they really care about their litter. 

One of the most important questions after health tests, is, if they will take the pup back if you at any point are unable to keep it, or will assist you in finding it a new home. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tazer

ryanr1987 said:


> caucasian ovcharka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canis panther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akbash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kangal dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saarloos wolfhound


 
Sorry, but I don't think a Saarloos is suitable at all. These are wolfdogs and up until recently required a dwa licence. Thankfully defra got their head out of their ass and changed to law regarding wolfdogs. However, this breed of dog requires specialist handling. They are prone to shyness so need to be extremely well socialised, they arn't easy to train. Infact I remember 1 owner saying to me that, you think they havn't taken in anything, and when they get to about 2 years old, it seems to click. They also don't like to be away from their family, they are a pack dog, and like to be arround people or other dogs most of the time. Also, if you are after a family protecter, the saarloos, is useless. The wolf in them means that they will run from any conflict ratther then fight.

Don't get me wrong, they are lovely dogs, and intelligent, but it is a different kind of intelligence. 

If you want an obedient dog that look some what like a wolf, get a tamaskan. 

The saarloos can make a fanntastic pet, in the right hands, but very few people have the time and energy that these lovely specialist dogs require to thrive. 

The saarloos is also a very new breed in this country, and costs arround £2000 in the uk. 

The rest of the breeds you listed, are also good pets, in the right hands, and from a good breeder. 

It is just working out wether you have the right home for these dogs.


----------



## ryanr1987

Tazer said:


> Sorry, but I don't think a Saarloos is suitable at all. These are wolfdogs and up until recently required a dwa licence. Thankfully defra got their head out of their ass and changed to law regarding wolfdogs. However, this breed of dog requires specialist handling. They are prone to shyness so need to be extremely well socialised, they arn't easy to train. Infact I remember 1 owner saying to me that, you think they havn't taken in anything, and when they get to about 2 years old, it seems to click. They also don't like to be away from their family, they are a pack dog, and like to be arround people or other dogs most of the time. Also, if you are after a family protecter, the saarloos, is useless. The wolf in them means that they will run from any conflict ratther then fight.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are lovely dogs, and intelligent, but it is a different kind of intelligence.
> 
> If you want an obedient dog that look some what like a wolf, get a tamaskan.
> 
> The saarloos can make a fanntastic pet, in the right hands, but very few people have the time and energy that these lovely specialist dogs require to thrive.
> 
> The saarloos is also a very new breed in this country, and costs arround £2000 in the uk.
> 
> The rest of the breeds you listed, are also good pets, in the right hands, and from a good breeder.
> 
> It is just working out wether you have the right home for these dogs.


 I agree the reason i put sarrloos up was more of a personal fav lol. Yes they can be very shy which was passed down from the crossing back in 1920 this is a dog breed and now not a hybrid but still retains some of the behavior. How ever the czeh woldog is the complete opposite a very social and confident dog.


----------



## Tazer

ryanr1987 said:


> I agree the reason i put sarrloos up was more of a personal fav lol. Yes they can be very shy which was passed down from the crossing back in 1920 this is a dog breed and now not a hybrid but still retains some of the behavior. How ever the czeh woldog is the complete opposite a very social and confident dog.


A fav of mine to, though I do prefer the Czech wolfdog. I'd love to have one some day.

The last wolf blood added into the Saarloos genepool was in the 60's, not long before Saarloos himself died I believe. 

Have you heard of the lupo italiano.


----------



## coopere

As others have said Rotties, I have found are really easy to train and very obedient. We would never be without one since getting Otto, who is seven and a half now! :2thumb:


----------



## lizardloverrach

i personally wouldnt reccomend a rottweiler as a first dog, they are easy to train yes, but are by nature dominant dogs that need a firm but fair hand which can be hard to get right. 
i would say what we have now, a bullmastiff. 

or.....if you dont have any kids (or older kids) why not go down your local kennels and see if any are up for rehoming that you like the look of? 
they have 3 gorgeous bullmastiff pups in the rescue near me and a LOVELY rottweiler or 5....

i only say if you dont have kids as trying to get a dog out the kennels if you have young kids is like trying to get blood out of a stone!

EDIT! just seen you did say must be good with kids and cats GET A BULLMASTIFF!!!


----------



## rotty

coopere said:


> What about a Rottie? Not as quite big as a Mastiff but still a bull breed? I know they have had a lot of bad press but they are great dogs - just a few not great owners! Easy to train and steady.


since when where Rottweilers classed as a bull breed ?
i have had a few in my life and never heard them called a bull breed before.


----------



## gazz

These breeds like the booxer can be bouncy.But not all the individuals in the breed are.

Why not get a smaller bull type.At least they're less likly to knock you on your a$$ if they are bouncy:lol2:.Mind not sure of price tagg of some.

French bulldog.









Boston bull terrier.









Pug.









Staffordshire bull terrier.









British bulldog(look for one where both parent have longer set muzzles).










Bigger types.

Old tyme bulldog.









American bulldog(This is NOT an American pit bull terrier).









Bullmastiff.









French mastiff.









Good old boxer(Not all are bouncy).


----------



## temerist

if you are serious about having a mastiff but havent owned one before contact breeders and ask to spend time with their dogs, visit them in their own home and chat with the breeders. we have done this on many occasion with people interested in boerboels and tibetan mastiffs. we sat with them on numerous occassions and discussed everything about the dogs, their lifestyle etc. sometimes they decide against the breed and realise it isnt for them which is great they have realised this before purchase and not a year down the line after buying one, and alot of people do decide its a breed for them, especially as they are not the most common mastiffs in the uk. think very carefully before taking on ANY dog, and whatever breed you choose make sure its the right one for you. good luck with your search.

jan


----------



## ryanr1987

Tazer said:


> A fav of mine to, though I do prefer the Czech wolfdog. I'd love to have one some day.
> 
> The last wolf blood added into the Saarloos genepool was in the 60's, not long before Saarloos himself died I believe.
> 
> Have you heard of the lupo italiano.


 Yes they are stunning, I love the amber eyes on them they retain the german shephed look but you can see the wolfness in them. they are near impossible to get a hold of doubt they are in the country.


----------



## ryanr1987

I would agree on a rotty they are NOT bulldogs :lol2: they are actually in the molosser family. they make great pets soppy as muck can show good guarding behavior if trained that way. Mine wouldnt hurt a fly only a cat :lol2:


----------



## Tazer

ryanr1987 said:


> I would agree on a rotty they are NOT bulldogs :lol2: they are actually in the molosser family. they make great pets soppy as muck can show good guarding behavior if trained that way. Mine wouldnt hurt a fly only a cat :lol2:


I think the lupo is bred specifically as a working breed in Itally and not sold as a pet, except to a very rare few. I maybe wrong, but I'm sure I read somewhere they're not allowed to export them either. Kind of like the Korian jindo, the registered ones arn't allowed to leave the island. Though, the government did agree to allow a few to be imported into the uk, in order to help promote the breed.

They're a number of Czech's in this country now though.

Anyway, getting back on topic a bit, how about a beauceron.


----------



## blissfull

try a ridgeback i have 1 and she is the best behaved dog ive ever had and ive had rotties,dobermans,german shepards,she is as soft as they come and excellent with my 3 kids and the next doors cat and other dogs


----------



## lizardloverrach

temerist said:


> if you are serious about having a mastiff but havent owned one before contact breeders and ask to spend time with their dogs, visit them in their own home and chat with the breeders. we have done this on many occasion with people interested in boerboels and tibetan mastiffs. we sat with them on numerous occassions and discussed everything about the dogs, their lifestyle etc. sometimes they decide against the breed and realise it isnt for them which is great they have realised this before purchase and not a year down the line after buying one, and alot of people do decide its a breed for them, especially as they are not the most common mastiffs in the uk. think very carefully before taking on ANY dog, and whatever breed you choose make sure its the right one for you. good luck with your search.
> 
> jan


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
cute puppies are very different than a full grown and still puppy-brained dog! our mastiff has knocked our daughter over many, many times. 
no-body gets hurt and jess laughs it off, but things like that might really annoy some people. shes also pretty hairy, and i constantly have little red hairs to clear up. she snores really loudly!. you also have to be strong enough to control a dog that size. 

saw someone also suggested french bulldog, well you'd be looking around £1800 for one. dont be fooled by them being a bulldog, they are FAST! 
very very loving dogs :flrt:

heres a pic of my two bullmastiff and frenchie, when they were both very young!


----------



## robstaine

bull mastiffs and mastiffs in general can be very protective and if not trained properly with a firm handler they will take over and become aggressive dogs... so be careful in which breed you chose.


----------



## Moodie

rach666 said:


> ,ive been told by many rottie breeders that dogs are a bit ignorant to women when it comes to training.


 My Rottie is a total daddies boy. He's a male and will listen to my other half on the third time usually but i only have to tell him once. He will try to be chheky when i'm not around but he does listen to her. He's also very protective of her at the moment cos she's pregnant and i think he can sense it. When i get home from working away though, he relaxes loads and its like he goes off duty cos i'm there to take care of things!
Rotties are amazing dogs with the right owners. I wouldn't change mine for the world. He's really friendy and sits in the garden while the rabbits jump all over him. They're wary of strangers but once they know someone they never forget them. The only thing that sets him off is anything suspicious when my misses walks him (people in allyways, hoods up, noises when we're at home) and strangely he has a thing about hi viz clothing. For some reason he just cant stand it.


----------



## ryanr1987

robstaine said:


> bull mastiffs and mastiffs in general can be very protective and if not trained properly with a firm handler they will take over and become aggressive dogs... so be careful in which breed you chose.


 That could be said fo all dog breeds. bull mastiffs are actually a docile breed but because of the size 24-26inches tall 90-100 lbs will need to be shown whos boss. There was a peson who lived aound here who had a rottie it was a killer would bite anything in site the owner is old school so he used to give the dog a smack every time it was playing and it snapped out of it now it's soppy as muck.


----------



## TJH

The kangol looks amazing. I have considerted the ridge back but not sure as its a sighthound and we have cats. I have also thought about a great dane as I grew up with one. I think a frenchie is to small if I wanted a dog about that size Id go for a patterdale. Thank you all for your help


----------



## Ssthisto

ryanr1987 said:


> saarloos wolfhound
> 
> image


I didn't know you could actually get a Saarloos without a DWA (as they have recent wolf heritage and wolves are DWA-licenced animals)...

Has the law recently changed on this?

My bad, I've only just read the rest of the thread...

Could someone point me at where Saarloos and other wolf-hybrid breeds have explicitly been removed from the DWA list?


----------



## ryanr1987

e


Ssthisto said:


> I didn't know you could actually get a Saarloos without a DWA (as they have recent wolf heritage and wolves are DWA-licenced animals)...
> 
> Has the law recently changed on this?
> 
> My bad, I've only just read the rest of the thread...
> 
> Could someone point me at where Saarloos and other wolf-hybrid breeds have explicitly been removed from the DWA list?


 I'm not sure how long they have been removed but it's been a while. they are now a recognised breed and not a hybrid. the only other "wolf dogs" off the dwa are the czech and the L. italiano. The czech is more available with a nice price tag of 1500 while the saarloos is prices at 200-2500 the italiano i believe is not for sale in the UK.


----------



## KathyM

If you're put off rottweilers because you think they'll be hard to train, nearly EVERY other breed recommended on this thread is entirely unsuitable. I have experience with boxers and bullmastiffs (and other breeds) and I would never suggest a bullmastiff or mastiff type as easier to train than a rotty or boxer. Nor would I say a mastiff type won't be bouncy. In my experience bullmastiffs are hard work to train, independent and very energetic at times. If you fear Boxers you don't take a step up size wise and attitude wise lol. Bullmastiffs in my experience energy wise are just as energetic as boxers and less biddable (and I say that with all the love in the world for mine!). They are independent and at times aloof. They can be wonderful in the right hands, but get it wrong and you've got an unhomable dog with problems. 

Canis panther - an unpredictable crossbred fighting dog for a beginner? Akitas and wolf types recommended on a thread where someone is concerned about the amount of training a dog might need? People need to be more responsible with their advice and not ignore the needs of these wonderful but difficult breeds.


----------



## thalie_knights

have you thought about a Dogue de Bordeaux?


----------



## temerist

I agree with KathyM, maybe consider something like a german shepherd, dont know much about the training aspects of a shepherd but we used to have 3 rescues and they were wonderful. Ian


----------



## KathyM

I think it depends on the line and the socialisation - shepherds are prone to nervous issues/stress and can develop behavioural problems more easily than some so time has to go into them as a pup (as with any dog but more with them). Again, if you get it right, they're fabulous. Doesn't tend to be as much of a problem with GSD crosses, indeed some of the easiest/most trainable dogs I have met have been GSD crosses (especially GSD x rottie for some reason - belter dogs).


----------



## LisaLQ

A GSD?! They need a very experienced owner with lots of time for training and obedience, even agility. I'd go so far as to say IMO - along with collies - they are working dogs that need working homes.

I've always wanted a GSD, huge fan, but know that with my relatively little dog experience (in that I've had "easy" breeds), it would be a huge mistake for both the dog and me.

Good beginner dogs would be some of the lazier breeds, there are cat friendly greyhounds and lurchers if you look, and I've progressed to a rescue dane.

If a boxer is too much - avoid anything energetic and brainy like collies, GSDs, rotties...etc. A boxer is easier than any of those.


----------



## temerist

some friends of ours have a gsd x collie and a gsd x springer. both have alot of energy but fantastic dogs, very loyal. Ian


----------



## LisaLQ

Unless the OP has hours of training time to spare, I'd avoid those crosses too.


----------



## biohazard156

How about a labrador? I know they are very common and you might not like them, but we recently got our first dog....and though we love the bigger breeds, we also loved the Labrador, ours is only a 4 month old pup and he is taking training very well, is very friendly, is getting on with our cats and seems to love everyone. 

I know they are not everyones cup of tea and are prone to becoming overweight, but I think they are a nice even tempered dog to join any family.


----------



## temerist

greyhounds are fantastic dogs, i would love to get a few greyhounds but unfortunatly the wife says no, we have enough dogs for the time being. Iam


----------



## KathyM

temerist said:


> some friends of ours have a gsd x collie and a gsd x springer. both have alot of energy but fantastic dogs, very loyal. Ian


Yes I've met a few of those types of crosses and they are fantastic. Obviously with crosses you can't predict what they'll be like but I do love GSD crosses of all types. One of my first dogs was a GSD x corgi would you believe it. 

I disagree that lurchers are easier than Boxers - they're probably quite evenly matched energy wise and you potentially have the recall/small animal issues with lurchers depending on their background and how much work you put in. I think all breeds (and crosses) have their needs and if these match the owner that's a great start. I was thinking of my next dog being a pointy but I am less confident with them than bullbreeds, that's because I've got more experience with bullbreeds and I know what I'm getting.


----------



## LisaLQ

Depends on the cross. I've kept mainly lurchers and greyhounds and none were as boingy as a boxer.

Cat issues are not the be all and end all - it's unfair to paint them all as small animal unfriendly, as it's not true - there are many lurchers and greyhounds in rescue who are cat and small animal safe. If you go to a good rescue they will match you up with the appropriate dog.


----------



## TJH

I have trained lurchers and working terriers for a mate. Im begining to think a Mastiff or a larger breed dog may be put on hold for a lil while. I might look into another staff or an old time bulldog. The problem is I only like the longer legged staffs.


----------



## thalie_knights

as i mentioned before - dogue de bordeaux - good sized, rather lazy so if you dont have too much time to spend on training, the bare essentials sit/down/stay/etc can be done when young, they dont need excessive excersize, are fantastically loyal, great family pets...just mind the slobber...:whistling2:


----------



## KathyM

Well it would've been unfair to paint them all with the same brush if I actually HAD. :lol2: I said you potentially have those issues to deal with, which is absolutely true. You can't ignore a type/breed's needs and issues. I would say a mature boxer would be a far easier dog (depending on the individual dog) than a 6ft fence jumping, cat hating lurcher. Likewise I would say a mature well-socialised lurcher would be "easier" than a 6 month old pushy Boxer (again, pulling examples out, depends on the individual dog). 

Nothing is boingier than a pointy baby either lol.


----------



## TJH

I have plenty off time to train as I am self employed and can work my job round training. I want a dog that enjoys long walks then will just lay infront of the fire


----------



## KathyM

TJH said:


> I have trained lurchers and working terriers for a mate. Im begining to think a Mastiff or a larger breed dog may be put on hold for a lil while. I might look into another staff or an old time bulldog. The problem is I only like the longer legged staffs.


Plenty of them about, can I ask if you'd consider rescue? It's just if you're interested in staffies specifically, there are far too many already being bred with too little homes (people just churn them out). Most of the dogs on death row in pounds are staffies or staffie crosses, and while I would never ever recommend getting a dog direct from a pound (seriously, never), there are rescues that are taking as many off the death row list as they can, assessing them and getting them into foster homes and proper rescues where they can be assessed and homed responsibly. 

I personally wouldn't recommend going to any staffie breeders but the VERY best as the breed is really struggling because of those churning out the non-standard, non-pedigree, non-health tested types. Too many people breeding them and not to a good standard. If you go to a breeder, check the breed clubs for decent ones, I would avoid those who churn out any non-standard types.

Google Rochdale Dog Rescue and Deed Not Breed to see the situation with the UK pounds and staffies/crosses at the minute.


----------



## gizmossister

I would go for somthing like a labrador or golden retrever they are both intelegent breeds and will pick up on training very quickly, tend to be good with kinds and other animals and cats will avoid the dog anyway but if they are puppies when u get them the cats tend to show them whos boss and they should be ok but its not only down to the breed but the personality of the dog and how well u train it. gdluck with finding ur new four legged friend


----------



## LisaLQ

I was going to suggest a dane until I noticed the long walks bit. Mind you, Blu has a dodgy back, so that is probably why he cant manage long walks.

Lots of danes in rescues too:
Daneline International

Of course, danes are humungus and very strong, so you have to think carefully about whether you could manage one (eg. I'm disabled and although Blu walks well on a lead, if another dog has a go at him I'd be over in the street as he ran home LOL - so my hubby has to walk him). Plus you'd definitely need dog insurance, which can be hefty for a dane. They're also sometimes very protective and will bark when a fly farts 100 miles away :lol2:


----------



## TJH

Iv looked at rescues the thing is I have a 2 year old daughter & the centers seem not to like the fact. She is great with pets. She know not to touch them or go near them without me or my partner there. I would rather take in a rescue as I did last time


----------



## gizmossister

temerist said:


> greyhounds are fantastic dogs, i would love to get a few greyhounds but unfortunatly the wife says no, we have enough dogs for the time being. Iam


Oh yh i forgot about this they are very good pets dnt live for very long though but im not sure what they would be like with a cat they might try to eat it loll especially if u got one of the rescued ones from the races, my friend adopted a rescue and he was lovely would go to the fields and run for hours and then just chill out on the floor when he got home they dnt tend to bark much but can get a little excitable.
German sheperds are good too but again it all depends on ur training and the dogs personality for a good idea on what the dog would be like ask the breeder about the parents if u go down that root. if both parents are chilled its more than likely the puppy will be too as an adult but no garenties of course. gdluck


----------



## ryanr1987

KathyM said:


> If you're put off rottweilers because you think they'll be hard to train, nearly EVERY other breed recommended on this thread is entirely unsuitable. I have experience with boxers and bullmastiffs (and other breeds) and I would never suggest a bullmastiff or mastiff type as easier to train than a rotty or boxer. Nor would I say a mastiff type won't be bouncy. In my experience bullmastiffs are hard work to train, independent and very energetic at times. If you fear Boxers you don't take a step up size wise and attitude wise lol. Bullmastiffs in my experience energy wise are just as energetic as boxers and less biddable (and I say that with all the love in the world for mine!). They are independent and at times aloof. They can be wonderful in the right hands, but get it wrong and you've got an unhomable dog with problems.
> 
> Canis panther - an unpredictable crossbred fighting dog for a beginner? Akitas and wolf types recommended on a thread where someone is concerned about the amount of training a dog might need? People need to be more responsible with their advice and not ignore the needs of these wonderful but difficult breeds.


canis panther a fighting breed were did you get that from? Akita is a spitz breed not a wolfdog


----------



## KathyM

TJH said:


> Iv looked at rescues the thing is I have a 2 year old daughter & the centers seem not to like the fact. She is great with pets. She know not to touch them or go near them without me or my partner there. I would rather take in a rescue as I did last time


If you persist you will find one I promise! I have 3 kids and from them being tiny we've always had rescue dogs. It can be difficult but not impossible. I'm not saying "Thou shalt get rescue" like some would, just that if you do want to it is possible. 

I would never take that need to the point of going to a pound though - these are not rescues and do not assess or vaccinate their dogs - dogs from pounds are unknown quantities in the main (not all but most) and it would be very risky indeed getting a dog direct from them. Some pounds call themselves rescues or animal homes, but you can always tell them as they hold dogs for their routine 7 days then sell them to anyone, no checks, no assessment of the dog's temperament and generally no backup should things go wrong.


----------



## daikenkai

LisaLQ said:


> They're also sometimes very protective and will bark when a fly farts 100 miles away :lol2:


 Hahahaha! That describes them to a T!


----------



## KathyM

ryanr1987 said:


> canis panther a fighting breed were did you get that from? Akita is a spitz breed not a wolfdog


I didn't say an akita was a wolf dog? :whistling2: What is canis panther then? It's another "molosser" hard man made-up breed. Known for having serious potential temperament issues with people and animals alike, and being bred specifically as "protection" dogs. They have been used for fighting (you just have to search the tpes of boards the idiots go on to see the "What would win a fight" threads), luckily most people can see through the idiots breeding more dogs for no reason other than to make the fiercest most dangerous animals to extend their own penis lol.


----------



## LisaLQ

I've got 5 kids, and we were homechecked and approved 



> Oh yh i forgot about this they are very good pets dnt live for very long though but im not sure what they would be like with a cat they might try to eat it loll especially if u got one of the rescued ones from the races, my friend adopted a rescue and he was lovely would go to the fields and run for hours and then just chill out on the floor when he got home they dnt tend to bark much but can get a little excitable.


Greyhounds can live up to 14-16 years. That's a fairly good age compared to other large breeds. When you consider the average dane lifespan is 6-8!

Not all rescue greyhounds (bearing in mind the majority of greyhounds are either in rescue or still racing, there's very few who breed them for pet!) are not suitable with cats. Many dogs are retired due to being non-chasers, some dont even make it as far as the tracks. Thousands of greys retire every year, many of those dont even make it to rescues, please dont say they're short lived and cat killers - as that puts even more people off adopting them, when in reality many are retired due to being too bloody friendly!


----------



## ryanr1987

KathyM said:


> I didn't say an akita was a wolf dog? :whistling2: What is canis panther then? It's another "molosser" hard man made-up breed. Known for having serious potential temperament issues with people and animals alike, and being bred specifically as "protection" dogs. They have been used for fighting (you just have to search the tpes of boards the idiots go on to see the "What would win a fight" threads), luckily most people can see through the idiots breeding more dogs for no reason other than to make the fiercest most dangerous animals to extend their own penis lol.


 gsds rotties great danes have been used for fighting doesnt make them a fighting dog. C panther can be a protection but can also make a great pet. They are hard to come by though. Aki tas btw are not difficult to train


----------



## ryanr1987

KathyM said:


> I didn't say an akita was a wolf dog? :whistling2: What is canis panther then? It's another "molosser" hard man made-up breed. Known for having serious potential temperament issues with people and animals alike, and being bred specifically as "protection" dogs. They have been used for fighting (you just have to search the tpes of boards the idiots go on to see the "What would win a fight" threads), luckily most people can see through the idiots breeding more dogs for no reason other than to make the fiercest most dangerous animals to extend their own penis lol.


 gsds rotties great danes have been used for fighting doesnt make them a fighting dog. C panther can be a protection but can also make a great pet. They are hard to come by though. Aki tas btw are not difficult to train


----------



## TJH

My requirements for a dog are 1.needs to be good with kids
2. good with cats
3. good with other dogs as I help my mate out o a farm some morinings & it would be nice to be able to take it along with me.
I preffer larger dogs the smallest I would go would be staffy size. Any Ideas


----------



## TJH

The mrs has said no to a lurcher type dog she doesnt like the look of them she said they look neglected her words not mine


----------



## thalie_knights

the list is rather long..put it this way - are there things which you _dont _want i.e long haired? any types of breed which you dont partiicularly like the look of? Would help narrow down the search..


----------



## LoveForLizards

Labrador, retriever, standard poodle, springer spaniel? All very intelligent, eager to please, stereotypically good with kids and not too big/small to be around small kids.


----------



## TJH

Id prefer Short hair
A dog no smaller than a staff. I dont like small dogs. Spaniels and poodles are a no no.
It needs to be able to be trained to be obiedent & enjoy long walks as my job entails walking


----------



## TJH

not to vocal either


----------



## LoveForLizards

Poodles are all of those things if you keep them clipped:lol2:

Lab?


----------



## LisaLQ

ryanr1987 said:


> gsds rotties great danes have been used for fighting doesnt make them a fighting dog. C panther can be a protection but can also make a great pet. They are hard to come by though. Aki tas btw are not difficult to train


Danes were bred for guarding/protection, tracking, and carting - not fighting.

And tell that bit about akitas to my old dog trainer. She had 4-5 of them, and said herself they are not a breed for those with no experience, as they are aloof, hard to train, and are not loyal like other breeds. She said they need their personal space, and are not good for those with kids as many kids dont respect that space.


----------



## TJH

Im really looking for a bull kind of breed to be fair


----------



## Berber King

If you can get over the "long" walks part,British Bulldogs are fantastic dogs.Great with people,kids,and animals,full of personality,like no other dog IMO.The only thing to make sure of-find the very best breeder you can,then their health isnt a problem.I wouldnt be without one now.


----------



## ryanr1987

LisaLQ said:


> Danes were bred for guarding/protection, tracking, and carting - not fighting.
> 
> And tell that bit about akitas to my old dog trainer. She had 4-5 of them, and said herself they are not a breed for those with no experience, as they are aloof, hard to train, and are not loyal like other breeds. She said they need their personal space, and are not good for those with kids as many kids dont respect that space.


were in my post did i say great danes are a fighting dog? If you read my post i said they HAVE been used for this sick "sport" before. I dont agree on your akita part the dog is only as hard to train as you make them. Akitas if raised with a child will be fine. They were actually used in japan to baby sit whem mothers were out..


----------



## TJH

I do love bull dogs but I prefer the old type the longer legged type


----------



## ryanr1987

To the op how about a beagle? look atthat little face


----------



## LoveForLizards

ryanr1987 said:


> To the op how about a beagle? look atthat little face image


I personally wouldn't consider them to be good beginner dog as they tend to be quite head strong/strong willed nor would I say they are good for homes with young kids (under 5-ish depending on the maturity/how the child has been brought up) and he did say none vocal. : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards

TJH said:


> I do love bull dogs but I prefer the old type the longer legged type


English Bull Terrier?


----------



## lizardloverrach

its obvious from reading this thread people all have different experiences of the same breeds....rottys are hard to train/no their not
bulls are energetic/no their not :lol2:

just look at the dogs YOU really like, maybe as said go visit some breeders, talk to people in the flesh that own them...i hunted people down in the park when i saw them with a dog i wanted.:whistling2:

no 2 dogs are the same


----------



## ryanr1987

LoveForLizards said:


> I personally wouldn't consider them to be good beginner dog as they tend to be quite head strong/strong willed nor would I say they are good for homes with young kids (under 5-ish depending on the maturity/how the child has been brought up) and he did say none vocal. : victory:


 there's no beginner dog. i say just get the dog you like. there's no point somone getting a jack russel if someone wants a collie or german shepherd just because they are not for "beginners"


----------



## cpiggott22

I must admit, I only read through about half the thread but why not get a rescue? Just go around the centres and meet some of their dogs; surely it's not about the breed, it's about the personality and temperment. As many people seem to have said, peoples' opinions on breeds differ depending on the individual dog and owner. Just because a dog is from a certain breed, it doesn't necessarily mean you'll find the character which fits with your lifestyle. When I started working in rescue kennels I was asked if there were any breeds I was afraid of....I replied that I was nervous of German Shepherds and not too keen on handling them. Five months later I brought one home! It's not until you get to know a dog that you can be sure what you'll be getting. Hope some of that made sense!


----------



## coopere

Rottweilers have Bullenbeisser blood (german bulldog - now extinct) which is why I said bull breed. Dogs can be Molosser and a Bull breed at the same time, they are not neccessarily one or the other. A bull breed (in my understanding) is one with bull dog blood in their ancestory. A Molloser is an ancient roman breed. Lots of breeds have blood from both. 

I agree with the comment about getting the dog you like. This could go on forever with evryone saying their favourite dogs - however obscure!
Good Luck I'm sure you will find something to suit you.:2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156

If you are really after an old tyme bulldog, then I would recommend getting in touch with some breeders and having a look at their adults, their pups etc etc and have a visit and a chat and see what their opinions are.

I know there is one downstaris from me and he is *lovely*, really friendly, nice long legged dog, very good with our puppy despite his bouncy nature. Not sure about the cats thing, but I guess most puppies would get used to cats etc...

I have never owned a dog before our wee lab, and what we did was decide on a breed *we* liked, then spoke to breeders, they are the ones who are breeding them and if they are good and responsible, they should be able to give you the best opinion on your personal situation and whether they think that breed will suit your lifestyle and what you want to do with it.

Anna


----------



## LisaLQ

ryanr1987 said:


> there's no beginner dog. i say just get the dog you like. there's no point somone getting a jack russel if someone wants a collie or german shepherd just because they are not for "beginners"


I would warn anyone against getting either a collie or GSD as a first time pet. They are only for working homes or those dedicated to hours of exercise, mental stimulation, obedience and agility. They are not "a long walk and cosy up by the fire" dogs. They are working breeds and need to work.


----------



## ryanr1987

LisaLQ said:


> I would warn anyone against getting either a collie or GSD as a first time pet. They are only for working homes or those dedicated to hours of exercise, mental stimulation, obedience and agility. They are not "a long walk and cosy up by the fire" dogs. They are working breeds and need to work.


 But if someone wants a gsd then it's up to them. i own a gsd and a rottie and i agree with what you are saying gsd needs a lot of exercise they can also be vey timid and take a while to get confident. but if someone wants a gsd there's no point in getting a "Beginner" dog like a jack russel whn it's not wanted. gsd can do fine in an apartment life but need a lot of exercise and you really need to watch there weight because they can get problems. great dog ot own but can be a pain in the ass lol not as much as a husky though :lol2:


----------



## Charm-ing

I think a Chow Chow will be a good dog as there are designed as a guard dog so will look after house, chid, you...

They never bark unless there is an intruder or threatend.

I had one for years, was a really placid thing and looked after me when i was growing up. Sat outside my room and would only let my mum or dad in, no other people or he would bark... Not bite. But with them being big you don't argue

Good luck with searching


----------



## ryanr1987

Charm-ing said:


> I think a Chow Chow will be a good dog as there are designed as a guard dog so will look after house, chid, you...
> 
> They never bark unless there is an intruder or threatend.
> 
> I had one for years, was a really placid thing and looked after me when i was growing up. Sat outside my room and would only let my mum or dad in, no other people or he would bark... Not bite. But with them being big you don't argue
> 
> Good luck with searching


 Any pictures??? my missus is in love with them


----------



## daikenkai

I got attacked by 2 Chow-chows when i was a kid, my german Shepherd at the time was the only thing that saved me from them. Mind you, they were owned by a total pillock. :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto

Charm-ing said:


> They never bark unless there is an intruder or threatend.


Apparently the Chow across the road from my grandparents must have thought the whole neighbourhood was his territory being invaded - that dog could have barked for America in the Olympics. 

He was one of the dogs my mum warned me VERY strongly against approaching if he was near the fence; he could clear it, did clear it a few times, and he didn't stop at barking. I think he was actually on his second strike - three bites and a dog is taken away and put down if it's in Albuquerque.

As for "best dog" ... well, it really does depend a lot on lifestyle. The fact you mention you want a dog to take for long walks tells me you should get a dog that's at least a year old and probably two is better - that way, the bones and growth plates will mostly have finished forming and long walks won't do the dog any harm.

My personal choice would be an adult mutt that takes your fancy at your local adoption shelter, rather than going for a specific pure breed.


----------



## angela__k__84

Yep, we have a chow across the road - again owned by a total pillock - but it barks all bloody day and all bloody night. Sigh!


----------



## TJH

The long walk thing is that I do a lot of walking for my job & it would be nice if i could take the dog along with me


----------



## marthaMoo

TJH said:


> The long walk thing is that I do a lot of walking for my job & it would be nice if i could take the dog along with me


Then you would have to work out wether you want a pup or an adult. A pup will not be able to walk long distances, especially if its a big breed pup, you could be looking at 15+ months before you can walk it longer distances.
But to be honest quite a few of the Bull breeds prefer a good quick run, they arent really long distance dogs, due to there build and there squishy faces which can cause breathing problems. I take my Staffie crosses out for 2/3 mile walks and there lagging behind me, I have to slow down for them to keep up..lol

Why not join DogPages and have a look at all the dogs on there looking for homes? You might get some more ideas or even find a dog you might like.
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## TJH

I think a pup would would be best to be fair so it can grow up with the cats


----------



## TJH

Iv had a think for a while & read up on lots of breeds and now me & the mrs have got a short list of 3 Which are doberman, Ridgeback or a ebt. Please could people experinces with the three breeds Ta Tom


----------



## coopere

Well I have had four EBT ( one as a child) and all have had skin problems. Ami the bitch we have at the moment has been least effected by it, she has a small area on her belly that flairs up and her ears get crusty, but she does improve with the correct regime! I think the reason she has done so well is that she was spayed early due to her having an umbilical hernia that had to be operated on, and me asking that both operations be done at once (as it seemed stupid her having to go through two) She didn't have a season before and I have read that this may have had an effect. One of ours was a tri-colour so I don't think colour matters.

In the past we had skin tests done on two of our others (no longer with us) which came back with allergies to dust, grass, cats and just about everything else in the world! They were much more severe and had to take antibiotics and steroids. 
All are/were fed on a wheat gluten free diet.

As far as temperament all have been outstanding. Ami is friendly and has never shown any agression to dogs or people. Mr Mooks would only bark back if barked at incessently and Cleo was an Angel.

They can be stubborn. Ami has more of a drag than a walk. Once I let her off the lead on the park she pootles about by herself while I take our other dogs round on their leads. She likes to snuffle about and smell everything then I collect her and drag her back!!

Ami did chase birds when little but isn't bothered by any of the small furries we have now.

Be sure to find a good breeder. Mr Mooks was partially deaf (as can be common in white dogs) which is another thing to look out for. 

Ami came from Rightstuff in shropshire. I would recommend them and I know of a few other breeders who I would also recommend.

We looked into Dobermanns before getting a Rottweiler, but I was worried about Wobblers and a neighbours dog also died young from a heart defect which swayed us more towards Rotties.

I don't know much about Rhodesian Ridgebacks, but know they can get dermoid sinus, so look out for that, same goes for Thai Ridgebacks.


----------



## thalie_knights

Peoples opinions on all three will inevitably be very varied. The best thing to do would be to pull up a shortlist of possible breeders, and go and see parents/youngsters, and talk through things with the breeders themselves.


----------



## fenwoman

TJH said:


> I have thought about rotti but I heard they are really hard to train


if you want hard to train (or just plain thick and stubborn) a mastiff is the way to go. Rotties are brilliant in the right hands. However, if you want a dog to laze about the home and go for a couple of ambles around the block once or twice a week, then a rottie is not for you. Be honest with yourself about what lever of time you have got to put into proper exersize and training and how you will fit that couple of hours commitment in every single day with whatever else you have to do daily running a family home and caring for kids.
If you have a busy day getting kids tready for school, cleaning the house, doing shopping, and you are pushed for time, it's peeing down outside and you still have to get the dinner on ready for the kids being collected from school, but the dog needs a good hours walk including off lead running, will you still walk the dog? Be honest.
Not being honest about the amount of commitment you can offer is why a lot of dogs end up being a problem and getting rehomed.
When contemplating getting a dog we all see the nice bits. Companionship, walking with a nice dog in the sunshine etc and we tend to forget the bad bits like having to take it for a run first thing in the morning even if we are hungover, late for work, kids are screaming and it's freezing out.
As an ex breeder of boxers, I maintain that boxers are bouncy. That's how they should be. Judging by the amount of photos I've seen on here of people's fat overweight boxers, I'd say that people underestimate how much exersize they can give, then they get the dog and it ends up covered with rolls of fat.For a breed of dog which should be muscular and athletic, that is awful.
Someone suggested volunteering at rescue kennels and I think that's a great idea. You might even fall in love with something that you would never have considered previously if you are choosing a breed on looks, as you have the advantage of getting to know a dog by it's nature first.


----------



## TJH

Fenwoman thanks for the great advice and everyone else. I work full time but I am self employed so the dog can come with me I have to do lots of walking with my job anyway so it will be out with me for a least 2 hours a day


----------



## TJH

It will also have a 2 hour run twice a week on my mates small holding i help him out on


----------



## coopere

This is a good Bull Terrier site. They organise fun get together walks, which could be a good way for you to meet some Bullies and talk to some owners. Bullies In Need
There are also lots of breed clubs who have shows all over the country which is one way of deciding on a breeder.


----------

